# Tol. Hawkesiamum?



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I picked this up at the Orchid show today, and as far as I can tell that's what the label says, but I cannot find anything under that name in google.
Am I reading the label wrong?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> I picked this up at the Orchid show today, and as far as I can tell that's what the label says, but I cannot find anything under that name in google.
> Am I reading the label wrong?


I believe the genus is tolumnia. I googled both the genus with species and just species and couldn't find anything either.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

thank you for the genus name!
I have tried looking it up again spelling it differently, and I still can't find anything!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> thank you for the genus name!
> I have tried looking it up again spelling it differently, and I still can't find anything!


No problem, sorry I can't help you further. I would think IOSPE would have a reference but they don't. Tolumnias and Oncidiums come from the Bahamas if that helps. I think Tolumnias come from Cuba specifically.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I appreciate your help 

Figured I'd post the tag- and see if I'm missing something. The seller name was John A. Dunkleberger. Anyone know how I can reach him?


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Tolumnia hawkesiana  IOSPE PHOTOS


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

the spelling would have came from its previous name before they were removed from the genus Oncidium, Oncidium hawkesianum


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

ahh THank you!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They need the brightest ligt you can gie them. That is a full sun, southrn exposure plant. 
Cool score, I like Tolumnias


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is really nice! I could babysit the plant for you in central Florida and send you periodic pics.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

frogparty said:


> They need the brightest ligt you can gie them. That is a full sun, southrn exposure plant.
> Cool score, I like Tolumnias


I guess I need to figure out how to take care of it then! What I read said they needed good air movement as well. Would it be ok at the top of a viv right near the light at a vent? 
I've got several small plantlets of it, so I guess I can mount some in each of the vivs and see which one does best as well.


Billschwinn- LOL, the piece I bought has several separate plantlets  I got a great deal on them too


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Tolumnia! In addition to bright light, they also like to dry out between watering. I dunk mine in a bucket every few days and let it soak a bit, and then hang it back up in front of the window.

Oooh don't break it up!


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I bet you got them at the show at Stauffers. I think John is a member of the club that sponsored the show. I picked up two Tolumnia hawkesianum, a green and white jewel orchid, a Mastacidium capense, and a Psygmorchis pusillus. 

I went to the show Friday night. It was nice. I think it was a little smaller than last year.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> I guess I need to figure out how to take care of it then! What I read said they needed good air movement as well. Would it be ok at the top of a viv right near the light at a vent?
> I've got several small plantlets of it, so I guess I can mount some in each of the vivs and see which one does best as well.
> 
> 
> Billschwinn- LOL, the piece I bought has several separate plantlets  I got a great deal on them too



I wouldn't remove those keikis until they develop a few inches of roots. Also I can't imagine most toluimnias doing well in your average viv. 

what type of lighting do you use?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

frogface said:


> I love Tolumnia! In addition to bright light, they also like to dry out between watering. I dunk mine in a bucket every few days and let it soak a bit, and then hang it back up in front of the window.
> 
> Oooh don't break it up!


Unfortunatly, I didn't have to! They were all twisty tied to the tag with a sticker on them. When I took the twisty tie off it came off as 4 strands. One with 3 keikis, 2 with 2, and just one alone.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> I wouldn't remove those keikis until they develop a few inches of roots. Also I can't imagine most toluimnias doing well in your average viv.
> 
> what type of lighting do you use?


As I said in my response to frogface, it wasn't one plant on the tag- they came off separate. Should they still be ok?
Here's a picture of the roots on some of them- they are all this long. 








I have a 54 watt t5 light on my 55 gallon viv, just a regular grow fluorescent light on my 29 tall, and a grow bulb in a clamp light on my 20L vert. Would any of these be ok?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That should be just fine. They are ready to be mounted. They look very similar to some tolumnias I currently grow in vivs. Just mount them near a vent or up high where they can drain and benefit from the bright lights.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Michael Shrom said:


> I bet you got them at the show at Stauffers. I think John is a member of the club that sponsored the show. I picked up two Tolumnia hawkesianum, a green and white jewel orchid, a Mastacidium capense, and a Psygmorchis pusillus.
> 
> I went to the show Friday night. It was nice. I think it was a little smaller than last year.


Yes, that's where I got them from! I also picked up Macodes petola and Ludisia discolor. I wasn't able to get to the show until 2pm Sat, but I did enjoy looking at the orchids! Seems I may actually be allergic to something that was there- I couldn't breathe the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> That should be just fine. They are ready to be mounted. They look very similar to some tolumnias I currently grow in vivs. Just mount them near a vent or up high where they can drain and benefit from the bright lights.


have any of those actually flowered for you, and how long have you had them planted like that?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> have any of those actually flowered for you, and how long have you had them planted like that?


No they have not but they don't get to fully dry out between watering. If planted near a vent under bright light I have no doubt they would bloom. The ones currently mounted grow fairly well however. They've been mounted like this for about 6 months or so?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> If planted near a vent under bright light I have no doubt they would bloom.


Based on what? The reason I ask is that i was always under the general impression that they need massive amounts of light. An amount of light, short if running an HID, that you're just not going to get in a viv


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Based on what? The reason I ask is that i was always under the general impression that they need massive amounts of light. An amount of light, short if running an HID, that you're just not going to get in a viv


Based on the pictures I've seen on the orchid board of tolumnias grown in orchidariums in full bloom and conversations I've had with an orchid enthusiast in Westport WA who also grows them in orchidariums. 6500k lighting does wonders.

Here check these out, they may help:

http://www.orchidboard.com/communit.../23699-tolumnias-orchidarium-gonna-bloom.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3393969143/

http://www.orchidboard.com/communit.../21031-tolumnia-genting-volcano-blooming.html

http://www.orchidboard.com/community/orchids-bloom/35993-miniature-oncidium-tolumnia-red-berry.html


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

the only information on lighting in any of those links had a orchidarium with 6 t5 fixtures. Also, it didn't mention success, or lack there of, of flowering Tols in such a set-up.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, you could always join the forum and post a query....


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Well, you could always join the forum and post a query....


I'm already a member


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

It was a 5.00 orchid. I figured I'd plant it high. Mist and dry. Light it up. And hope it doesn't die. They are kind of neat looking even if the lighting isn't enough to get them to bloom.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> I'm already a member


Then get crackin


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Then get crackin


I'm not sure I understand the point in telling me to "go look it up" when I'm asking you to clarify a claim you made here


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

You're a big boy perfectly capable of doing your own research. I was even nice enough to provide a resource for you. I'm not really sure what you want from me, I gave you an answer, you didn't like it. The next step is to follow up yourself.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Michael Shrom said:


> It was a 5.00 orchid. I figured I'd plant it high. Mist and dry. Light it up. And hope it doesn't die. They are kind of neat looking even if the lighting isn't enough to get them to bloom.


That's my thoughts exactly. I saw many more there that were too steep $$ wise for me to be willing to try.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> You're a big boy perfectly capable of doing your own research. I was even nice enough to provide a resource for you. I'm not really sure what you want from me, I gave you an answer, you didn't like it. The next step is to follow up yourself.



what's the deal with acting like a drama queen over a simple question? Also, you didn't give me an answer, you provided numerous links that did nothing to support your claim


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Good luck with them. Don't let the Macodes get to wet. That plant tempted me. I've had them in the past. They did fine for awhile and then started to drop leaves and rot out.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Michael Shrom said:


> Good luck with them. Don't let the Macodes get to wet. That plant tempted me. I've had them in the past. They did fine for awhile and then started to drop leaves and rot out.


Thanks for the heads up! I will keep a close eye on it.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> what's the deal with acting like a drama queen over a simple question? Also, you didn't give me an answer, you provided numerous links that did nothing to support your claim


Hahahaha calm down sweetheart, you're the one throwing a hissy fit because I won't do all the leg work for you. If I'm not mistaken you're sitting in front of a computer, you have access to an amazing resource of information. Be a big boy, go to the board, and ask your question. Those people are growing tolumnia in orchidariums. I'm sure they have the answers you are so desperately seeking. I think the truth is you were wrong and don't want to admit it


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Hahahaha calm down sweetheart, you're the one throwing a hissy fit because I won't do all the leg work for you. If I'm not mistaken you're sitting in front of a computer, you have access to an amazing resource of information. Be a big boy, go to the board, and ask your question. Those people are growing tolumnia in orchidariums. I'm sure they have the answers you are so desperately seeking. I think the truth is you were wrong and don't want to admit it



you realize that how people set up an orchidarium would probably be different than a dart frog viv? Take the one you linked pictures to: A perfect example would be the fact that it was pushing close to 300 watts of t-5 lighting


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i think you could make it work in a viv just fine. I would treat it like I treat Dendrobums. Put them as close to the light as possible. Since Dendrobiums have very similar lighting requirements, and I hav Den. oligophyllum blooming for over two years straight in my leuc viv, Im sure it can work. Look for anthocyanosis of the leaves to give you an idea of how much light its getting. If its geting what it really wants, there wil be a distinct purple tinge to the leaves from the production of anthocyanins in the leaves to protect against diamers caused by UV radiation. In my south window, my only Tolumnia is nice and purple. Just because orchidariums are running 300 watts of t-5 lighting, doesnt mean we cant do the same in our vivs, we would just need more attention to temperature, WHICH MOST GOOD ORCHIDAIUMS HAVE CLIMATE CONTROL FOR. Most of us just don't drop that kind of coin on our vivs climate contrl. Raimeikens 40 vert w/ metal halide lighting is a perfec example of making more light work.. scope his viv and see the results of a lot of plannng, and finding out how to make it work.Most orchidariums are 2x the size, using less than 2x the light, while maintaining similar temperature gradients


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

frogparty said:


> i think you could make it work in a viv just fine. I would treat it like I treat Dendrobums. Put them as close to the light as possible. Since Dendrobiums have very similar lighting requirements, and I hav Den. oligophyllum blooming for over two years straight in my leuc viv, Im sure it can work.


Of course it could work if given the proper environment, but I just have my doubts that your average viv is going to be able to provide the proper environment. 




frogparty said:


> my only Tolumnia is nice and purple. Just because orchidariums are running 300 watts of t-5 lighting, doesnt mean we cant do the same in our vivs, we would just need more attention to temperature, WHICH MOST GOOD ORCHIDAIUMS HAVE CLIMATE CONTROL FOR. Most of us just don't drop that kind of coin on our vivs climate contrl. Raimeikens 40 vert w/ metal halide lighting is a perfec example of making more light work.. scope his viv and see the results of a lot of plannng, and finding out how to make it work.Most orchidariums are 2x the size, using less than 2x the light, while maintaining similar temperature gradients


I'm not saying such an environment can never be supplied while raising dart frogs. But that you're really unlikely to see such a set-up when the focus is on frogs, and not plants. Especially when considering the added hassle of maintaining low temps with lots of lighting


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, what type of lighting are you running on your Leuc tank?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Also, what type of lighting are you running on your Leuc tank?


It just has a 20 watt flourescant gro life bulb at the moment.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

3 x 26 watt cfl 6500k on a 32 hex


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> you realize that how people set up an orchidarium would probably be different than a dart frog viv? Take the one you linked pictures to: A perfect example would be the fact that it was pushing close to 300 watts of t-5 lighting


Ah ok I see what you're getting at. The thing is, like frogparty was saying it can be done properly as long as there's a little forethought. I wonder if LED's could be used to keep temperatures down while providing lumens intense enough (and on the proper wavelengths of course) to induce vegetative growth and flowering? Just fyi there are CFL's out there that will exceed 300 watts of lighting when combined with multiple bulbs using much less wattage.


----------

